# Estamos en la cabeza del mundo



## infinite sadness

Chao amigos!
Mi chiedevo come si può tradurre in italiano questa frase: "estamos en la cabeza del mundo". "Ci troviamo in cima al mondo?" non credo...


----------



## arthurlee

Ciao... temo che tu stia citando un tentativo molto maccheronico del signor B. di tradurre l'espressione latina "Roma caput mundi". 
Se dovessi esprimere tale (orrendo) concetto in italiano, credo che direi "Siamo i leader del mondo" o "Siamo alla guida del mondo" ecc.


----------



## gatogab

arthurlee said:


> Ciao... temo che tu stia citando un tentativo molto maccheronico del signor B. di tradurre l'espressione latina "Roma caput mundi".
> Se dovessi esprimere tale (orrendo) concetto in italiano, credo che direi "Siamo i leader del mondo" o "Siamo alla guida del mondo" ecc.


 
Sempre meglio di _'cucù!'._


----------



## ursu-lab

arthurlee said:


> l'espressione latina "Roma caput mundi".




L'espressione latina si riferiva alla capitale del mondo, mentre in spagnolo "en la cabeza del mundo" vuol dire "in vetta (a)", "in testa", nel senso di "al primo posto in classifica".

Cioè, siamo i primi, siamo i migliori, siamo in testa, ecc. Dipende dal contesto.


----------



## arthurlee

gatogab said:


> Sempre meglio di _'cucù!'._


Naturalmente. Lì siamo proprio a un altro livello, ma l'uomo ne ha partorite anche di migliori...


ursu-lab said:


> L'espressione latina si riferiva alla capitale del mondo, mentre in spagnolo "en la cabeza del mundo" vuol dire "in vetta (a)", "in testa", nel senso di "al primo posto in classifica".
> 
> Cioè, siamo i primi, siamo i migliori, siamo in testa, ecc. Dipende dal contesto.


Ah, bene, dunque effettivamente è un'espressione comune in spagnolo? Non lo sapevo. Però comunque la frase inziale, nelle intenzioni del parlante, dovrebbe significare "_Siamo al centro del mondo/nella culla della civiltà_" giusto?


----------



## ursu-lab

> la frase inziale, nelle intenzioni del  parlante, dovrebbe significare "_Siamo al centro del mondo/nella culla della civiltà_" giusto?


Non credo proprio, la "cabeza" è proprio la "testa" e quindi e il "vertice", non il centro.
Quando intendi la frase in latino, come "al centro del mondo", si riferisce al fatto che il resto del mondo dipende da te, cioè Roma capitale/centro dell'impero, che domina e controlla.

Nel caso di "a la cabeza del mundo" si tratta invece di classifiche: il primo è in testa, ma non è che gli altri dipendono da lui, vengono semplicemente dopo.

In Spagna di solito si sente usare quando si raggiungono certi traguardi,  per esempio nello sport: il calcio, la pallacanestro, il tennis, ecc. 

O come nel titolo di quest'articolo:
"Estamos a la cabeza del mundo como pintores, no como cineastas", dove l'intervistata, pittrice, sostiene che, all'estero, i pittori spagnoli sono molto apprezzati, molto di più di quanto lo siano i registi spagnoli. Se fosse "alla testa di" (e non "in testa") vorrebbe dire che i pittori spagnoli controllano il mondo della pittura a livello mondiale, e non che sono tra i più rinomati. La differenza è notevole anche in italiano: basta cambiare una banale preposizione "in testa a"/"alla testa di" e cambia radicalmente il significato.


----------



## arthurlee

ursu-lab said:


> Non credo proprio, la "cabeza" è proprio la "testa" e quindi e il "vertice", non il centro.
> Quando intendi la frase in latino, come "al centro del mondo", si riferisce al fatto che il resto del mondo dipende da te, cioè Roma capitale/centro dell'impero, che domina e controlla.
> 
> Nel caso di "a la cabeza del mundo" si tratta invece di classifiche: il primo è in testa, ma non è che gli altri dipendono da lui, vengono semplicemente dopo.
> 
> In Spagna di solito si sente usare quando si raggiungono certi traguardi,  per esempio nello sport: il calcio, la pallacanestro, il tennis, ecc.
> 
> O come nel titolo di quest'articolo:
> "Estamos a la cabeza del mundo como pintores, no como cineastas", dove l'intervistata, pittrice, sostiene che, all'estero, i pittori spagnoli sono molto apprezzati, molto di più di quanto lo siano i registi spagnoli. Se fosse "alla testa di" (e non "in testa") vorrebbe dire che i pittori spagnoli controllano il mondo della pittura a livello mondiale, e non che sono tra i più rinomati. La differenza è notevole anche in italiano: basta cambiare una banale preposizione "in testa a"/"alla testa di" e cambia radicalmente il significato.


Ottima spiegazione, grazie.  Forse si può riassumere tutto con il verbo "_primeggiare_"?


----------



## ursu-lab

arthurlee said:


> Forse si può riassumere tutto con il verbo "_primeggiare_"?



Sì.


----------



## honeyheart

infinite sadness said:


> Mi chiedevo come si può tradurre in italiano questa frase: "estamos *en* la cabeza del mundo"...





ursu-lab said:


> Nel caso di "*a* la cabeza del mundo" si tratta invece di classifiche...



Cuidado porque no es lo mismo: "a la cabeza" significa "en primer lugar" (como puso ursu-lab); pero lo que preguntó infinite sadness es "estamos en la cabeza del mundo", que (adivinando sin conocer el contexto) parecería significar "tutto il mondo pensa a noi".


----------



## Neuromante

Iba a escribir, precisamente, que la pregunta debe estar mal, porque es "a la cabeza del mundo". Me parece que Infinite Sadness se ha confundido, por que "en la cabeza del mundo" no tiene demasiado sentido, salvo que el mundo tenga una cabeza a la que subirse literalmente.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> ...salvo que el mundo tenga una cabeza a la que subirse literalmente.


 
O, en sentido figurado, que el mundo se la pase pensando en nosotros.


----------



## honeyheart

Claro, es lo que había dicho yo:



honeyheart said:


> ... parecería significar "tutto il mondo pensa a noi".


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Claro, es lo que había dicho yo:



Fljob se refiere a otra cosa. Al mundo/planeta. No al mundo como conjunto de personas, que sería la traducción de tu frase en italiano.


----------

